# ultimate porta can



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*what is this?*


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

How much to take a seat? :laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

swine flu emergency kit


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

They look like back pack sprayers!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Gives a whole new meaning too " spraying the crap out of some weeds " :laughing:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

selling bowl cleaner on the street corner:laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

New cocktail, it goes right through ya:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Mario Brothers alive and well..


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

IF this don't work out for them there is always hod carrying.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

"I gotta crap so bad, It's makin my back hurt"


----------

